# Brasilia RR55 OD Burrs



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm hoping one of the other RR55 owners can help me out here, the burrs on mine didn't seem in such a good state so I ordered the ones on ebay that Dave had mentioned and they look exactly as pictured here:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271192860780?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

However, the ones in my grinder don't look like those at all the burr lines are much more curved and closer together, so I don't know if I have the correct ones in the machine or that I have bought, I did check with the seller anddid some checking myself that the RR45 and RR55 used the same burr set and the answer in all cases was yes. Please help with my confusion.

Charlie


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

charlie the burrs that go in the rr55 are curved and not as pictured there were some exact ones on ebay when i last looked, but they seem to have gone now


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Do yours look like these

Rossi RR45/45A Espresso Grinder BurrsPic from espresso parts


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i think these are the generic replacement burrs for the rr55 and will still work fine jonners


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Any Ideas as to where I could actually get the correct ones Dave?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Spoke to Peter at Espresso Underground regarding the correct burrs for an RR55 OD rather than the generic ones as he can source parts from an Italian company called LF Spare Parts, the burrs can be had as either normal ones or titanium the part numbers are listed below:

1251094 GRINDING BURRS PAIR ROSSI LH

1251090 GR.BURRS ROSSI-BRASILIA(PAIR)TITANIUM LH

He doesn't order from LF all the time so if you want them urgently it costs £20 for the postage as that is what they charge, but if like me you are willing to wait until he makes an order from them then that cost comes down as he splits it amongst the number of orders he makes.

Hope that helps anyone needing these and if you do please get in touch with Peter then maybe we can get them sooner rather than later.

Charlie


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Good work Charlie, might be good to start another thread as a few have these grinders now!


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Good work Charlie, might be good to start another thread as a few have these grinders now!


Agreed start a new thread with the details


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

How much are the titanium ones? Are the advantages they confer worth the price premium? I don't need new burrs yet but seems wise to get hold of some now for the future.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

drude said:


> How much are the titanium ones? Are the advantages they confer worth the price premium? I don't need new burrs yet but seems wise to get hold of some now for the future.


The normal burrs are £26 or so the titanium ones are £160+

Just for info purposes as well they are the burrs that fit the Brasilia/Rossi MAC 64 as well rather than the ones that fit

the RR45 and RR55


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Wow - quite a price difference. Can't see many people fitting the titanium - if you can afford them, you'd probably have a more expensive grinder in the first place


----------

